# Xbox 360 or PS3



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

I expect this has been discussed in length before but I figured that with xmas e.t.c out the way some new games / consoles would of been put through their paces.

As per the title, Im looking for a PS3 or Xbox 360 (borrowed a Wii for a couple of weeks and think it is great but not for me)

I have had both the old xbox and ps2 and now ready to get a next gen version and, unfortunately, can't afford both. I'm not into huge gaming but can't wait unitil Grand Theft Auto IV is released  so it will be more a HD movie player than anything else. Also read that the SIXAXIS controller on PS3 is motion sensitive as per the Wii. Has anyone any experience of this?

I have had a play with both 360 and PS3 but cannae make my mind up. The price difference isn't an issue as it will be a prezzie for my birthday 

Any advice / experiences of both would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance

Darren


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

To save long drawn out arguments if you want it for a hd player then the only option is a ps3 as a 360 doesn't have this feature as std.

Also contrary to popular belief a ps3 is much cheaper when you factor in wifi, play and charge kit and xbox gold subscription.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

ps3 as above and it looks better


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Completely forgot about the add ons needed for Xbox!

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And I may have a 60gb PS3 for sale very soon


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

You don't happen to have COD4 for sale Johnny?

I can't get a hold of the bloody thing!


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/3361190/Call-Of-Duty-4-Modern-Warfare/Product.html


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

V12MSM said:


> You don't happen to have COD4 for sale Johnny?
> 
> I can't get a hold of the bloody thing!


No sorry mate, but it looks like Riz has come to the rescue... Good Ole Game!

Johnny


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> And I may have a 60gb PS3 for sale very soon


 :thumb: Let me know if you decide to sell. Think I'm getting drawn towards the PS3. Some other forums are suggesting more developers e.t.c making specific games for PS3 this year and Blu Ray seems to be stealing the show in the film stakes!!

:driver:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got both a PS3 and the 360. I hardly ever use the PS3 for gaming as the 360 is unbeatable for online gaming eg COD4, however this year I reckon the PS3 will overtake the 360 in the quality of games available as the developers are learning to exploit the machine.
As someone already said, for HD its gotta be the PS3. yeah you can buy the add on HD drive for the 360 but its another bulky box to go under your telly plus Blu Ray looks like winning the battle against HD DVD now as another studio defected to Blu Ray a few weeks ago. The quality of Blu Ray films is stunning, plus the PS3 is a sexy piece of kit and MUCH better quality than the 360). If I had to give up one of my machines, it would be the 360 that got the boot even tho I play it the most just now. Get yourself the PS3, with Blu Ray as standard its a no brainer. A review I read of the PS3 Blu Ray rated it better than some £1000 standalone machines!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

360 if your gaming online, ps3 doesnt come close in this sense.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

gran turismo 5


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I've got both a PS3 and the 360. I hardly ever use the PS3 for gaming as the 360 is unbeatable for online gaming eg COD4, however this year I reckon the PS3 will overtake the 360 in the quality of games available as the developers are learning to exploit the machine.
> As someone already said, for HD its gotta be the PS3. yeah you can buy the add on HD drive for the 360 but its another bulky box to go under your telly plus Blu Ray looks like winning the battle against HD DVD now as another studio defected to Blu Ray a few weeks ago. The quality of Blu Ray films is stunning, plus the PS3 is a sexy piece of kit and MUCH better quality than the 360). If I had to give up one of my machines, it would be the 360 that got the boot even tho I play it the most just now. Get yourself the PS3, with Blu Ray as standard its a no brainer. A review I read of the PS3 Blu Ray rated it better than some £1000 standalone machines!


Thanks for that, just the sought of advice I was after. Haven't seen a HD drive for the 360 in the flesh are they similar size to the 360 or like an external hard drive in size?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

360 has the better back catalogue of games and Live is a hoot 

Ps3 only if you want a cheap BluRay player


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

IanG said:


> 360 has the better back catalogue of games and Live is a hoot
> 
> Ps3 only if you want a cheap BluRay player


This is why I am still sat between the both of them. Most reviews I have read for games suggest that they are slightly better on the 360. Things may change though as the power of the PS3 is exploited. Might end up getting a PS3 now to enjoy films e.t.c then get a xbox later in the year. Decisions decisions!!!  Are all 360's HD ready? i.e get a HD cable and plug in like the ps3?

Cheers


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers Riz & Johnny!

Everyone must have new stock now, wasn't there last week :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I think all the 360's are now HD ready with HDMI socket. Base model is now called 360 Arcdade and that does have the HDMI socket in the back. I had to buy myself the base 360 Arcade machine a few weeks ago as my modded 360 was banned from live as I was a bad boy and flashed the drive.
The HD DVD is a similar size to an external DVD drive that you would buy for a PC.


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I think all the 360's are now HD ready with HDMI socket. Base model is now called 360 Arcdade and that does have the HDMI socket in the back. I had to buy myself the base 360 Arcade machine a few weeks ago as my modded 360 was banned from live as I was a bad boy and flashed the drive.
> The HD DVD is a similar size to an external DVD drive that you would buy for a PC.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd go with the 360 every time, games play better and look better, there are hardly any framerate issues (I've heard PS3 suffers from framerate issues) games are awsome especially Mass effect. Plus they are about to realse a new version of the 360 with built in hd dvd player.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

"Look Better" :tumbleweed: not to sure about that one IMO and now microsoft are making one with a HD dvd drive, What about the people who have a standard xbox or just spent £££ on an xbox elite!!! PS3 will come into it's own this year!

Just so I'm not all one sided I do agree Online the xbox is better at the mo!! but you cannot beat pc's for online gameplay I use my ps3 for PES. :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

I think they both have good points, I'll probably buy a ps3 for the blue ray player, I have the 360 and Wii so might as well complete the package...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PS3 for me


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mr_Fish said:


> I have the 360 and Wii so might as well complete the package...


How do you get time to play on them all?!?! I get told off for playing on one or the other!!:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Simple, both :lol:

I have all 3 consoles but am playing forza on the Xbox at the mo so the ps3 is gathering dust!!
Some games, like forza r only on certain consoles so that might b worth thinking about mate


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OLD thread...


----------

